# Will Big Boy #4014 Steam Again ?



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

There's talk or rumors of UP Big Boy #4014 being brought out of retirement and refubished to steam again. (Shown below ) #4014 is currently at Los Angeles Co. Fairplex, Pomona, CA.


What do you know ? 

What do you think the chances are ?

What's the plan ?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Not as certain as some think. The Historical Society that owns her wants an equilivilent loco as a replacement. They have begun ramping up advertising in LA to 'See the Giants'.... I see it as leverage to get more from Uncle Pete. 
Is it doable? That kinda depends on the condition of her metal and the price and How important is it in the Grand Scheme? 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

We had some recent discussion on this subject, some interesting reading 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/126732/afv/topic/afpg/2/Default.aspx 

Alan


----------

